# Pictures before tint after tint



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow I'm super jealous. Add some black or white emblems from Grafxwerks and a tune and that will be one ******* sexy ride


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

sweet i have a white Cruze as well and love the tinting


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

How dark did you go?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> How dark did you go?


and how much $$


That is about how dark i wanna go on my summit cruze....I'm thinking 35 up front 20 in back and 15 rear


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I went with 15% and it ran me $180...Pics soon


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

can you tell me more about the stone guard? how much does that usually run and what is the procedure to get it put on?
thanks in advance...


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

the dealer threw it in. So i don't know the tint percentage.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

That's cool. It looks great! I love white cars with nice dark tint!


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

the stone guard depends on whose installing it and what you want covered. To do the whole front end and 18 inches up the hood and the mirrors and 6 inches above the windshield goes anywhere from 400 - 900, they will usually throw in the door handles. It wont wreck the paint it peels off.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

sounds good...I'll have to look for some more info on this. I drive a lot and think it would be good to have. My Jetta that I traded in had horrible pitting all over the bumper, hood, and mirrors from rocks/road debris and looked like crap!


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

i heard it also helps with removing bugs as well. You know how stubborn those can get


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

here is a link on it :
| Leading Edge | Professional installers and suppliers of 3M Paint protection film!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Its amazing how a nice tint job makes this car look way more bad-ass


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Its funny how much more badass it looks just because of the windows. I was going to get this done on the weekend but I might wait a month for it to warm up a bit.

(edit.... Just saw Dave wrote basically the same thing as me 8 min ago)


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice...When we did our clearbra, we did the cups of the door handles and the loading deck of the bumper ontop of doing the front areas/mirrors..

Worth every penny..


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

nice! it's definitely gonna help in the summer heat. Tinting windows really gives your car a totally different look.


----------



## Klearz (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, huge difference. Looks great. White car + black tint always = hot. Like others said, overlay those emblems,.. and maybe ditch those orange side markers out for clear/white or even smoke black


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks awesome summitcruze. Are those rims 17s or 18s?


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not generally a fan of window tint, but I have to say it looks really sharp on the white cruze.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

chad473 said:


> I'm not generally a fan of window tint, but I have to say it looks really sharp on the white cruze.


I agree Chad, I may wait a little bit with my red Cruze to make a decision on tints. But it definitely looks nice on the white one.

Found this photo, but I think I like it better with the tints and the white paint =)

http://chicago-window-tinting.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/ChevyCruzeTinted.jpg


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

The before and after is surprisingly different. I like tint on the Cruze it makes it more defined if you know what i mean. Also it gives it more of a luxury look, not sure if others feel the same but that's what I think. Can't go wrong with tints since they do provide a level of security. Only downside is if your not use to a car with tinted windows, It can be bothersome. 

Whats a good percentage to tint a window where it's not too dark and not too light that it's like there's no tint?


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

those are 18's on a set of Michelin tires, factory installed


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> The before and after is surprisingly different. I like tint on the Cruze it makes it more defined if you know what i mean. Also it gives it more of a luxury look, not sure if others feel the same but that's what I think. Can't go wrong with tints since they do provide a level of security. Only downside is if your not use to a car with tinted windows, It can be bothersome.
> 
> Whats a good percentage to tint a window where it's not too dark and not too light that it's like there's no tint?


I went 35% and have no issues, you can see through it fairly easily during the day, but I have the black on black interior so it's not that bad. My wife has 20% on her car, and while it's really nice, it can be a bit dark to see out of at night.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

Everyone in your neighborhood has GM cars lol


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

ifiwasperfect said:


> Everyone in your neighborhood has GM cars lol


haha father in law worked for gm we have 5 gm made cars in the household. And the town im in is gm hq


----------



## jgrova7 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm jealous. I need my tinted in the worse way. Looks very nice congrats


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

dang i called to see how much it was to tint all the way around and they said 200 for all 5 windows but that was any tint and it has a lifetime warranty nit to crack bubble or peel


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

ifiwasperfect said:


> Everyone in your neighborhood has GM cars lol


thats a good thing lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice clean job! I like that Ontario plate lol
how dark are those?
and get a nice licsense plate tint cover. i got a taupe colored cruze and it looks good...it'll go nice with your color tint!
nice job bud
cheers,


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

SummitCruze said:


> haha father in law worked for gm we have 5 gm made cars in the household. And the town im in is gm hq


Are you in Oshawa? Haha.

If so, where'd you end up going for the tint?


----------

